# When should I contact an attorney?



## Propwash72 (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't find this question anywhere else in this forum. Long story short, Got ILYBINILWY speech a couple of months ago. We're still on friendly terms, communicating, living under the same roof. She's 43 and questioning whether she can be happy being married to me any more due to some longtime issues. Says she doesn't want to make any quick decisions. She pushed for MC and says she's looking forward to our first session next week. I'm doing the 180 with her right now, taking care of myself, etc. 

Assuming she's being truthful we've got a few months ahead of us before anyone takes any concrete steps towards a sep or D. My question; should I go ahead and contact an attorney anyway, just to make sure I understand my rights and the divorce process? If so, should I let her know that I've done so?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sure go ahead and talk to a few attorneys usually for most the first consult is free or a nominal fee.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i wouldn't be so quick to file for a divorce, but certainly you get a consult with an attorney if that is the way it goes. Just to know what your rights are and what you can expect. Perhaps separation might be in order first to see if anything changes...good luck


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

In your particular case, I think it would be very wise to consult with an attorney or two to get a solid idea of what you would be facing in an divorce. Knowledge is power. If nothing else, you wouldn't have to start from scratch in the event you decide divorce is the way you need to go.

But I don't think I'd let her know, not at this point. Depending on her actions or lack thereof, you'll know when to play that card.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Go now.
In this instance, knowledge is strength. You need to know what you may be facing if MC doesn't work out and its always best not to be blindsided.
I'm sorry you are facing this.


----------



## Propwash72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks. I have calls in to a couple of attorneys. Strangely enough contacting a lawyer made me feel better for some reason.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

If you want to approach this even more tactically, try to get consultations with the best divorce lawyers in your area. They'd then be conflicted out of representing your wife, if divorce is in the works.


----------

